# Which case and screen protectors do you use?



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I would start a poll, but there's so many out there that I figure it would be best for people to just list the accessories you use.

Also, feel free to post any other accessories you have and would highly recommend / not recommend. Perhaps this can become a thread for future buyers to check up on.

Mention the case/protector/accessory, and how you would rate it. That'd be awesome.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Naked as of right now but I'm looking for a good set.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Asus cover from Google play. Love it to be honest. Nice form fitting just wish the front flap was able to stick in place.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Neither, this device is just too pretty.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

No screen protector, and my case is currently a Sealed Air bubble mailer, pending a real case.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

naked as of now...I feel like it deserves a really nice case, just haven't found one worthy yet. I did order a screen protector and tpu case that should be in this week, just because it rides around in a bag or pocket a lot. I'll share what I think once they're both on.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

butt nekkid cuz it feels better, the N7 is awesome to hold IMO

sent via Rootz app from my Nexus 7


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Nekked as well. I actually took my case off my Gnex today so they can match. Lookin so pimp.


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

Asus cover from Google play along with skinomi screen cover 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

I searched for a long time for a case that I liked. For my Galaxy Nexus I have bought two separate cases; each of them is a different type of case. What I have realized is that i really do not like devices inside of cases. Yet, the first time I wanted to bring my Nexus 7 somewhere I was stumped as to a good way to store it so it would not get scratched. It doesn't just fit in my pocket like the GN does. So with all this in mind, I think I am going to purchase this case *http://tinyurl.com/d2f5ryz . *Though it does not come out till the 3rd of August. When I get it, I will post on what I think of it.

Anyone have experiences with a case like this before? I like how it can double as a stand. I am weary of the cover not staying closed or my Nexus 7 just falling out of it.


----------



## vectormax (Mar 23, 2012)

rooCASE Multi-Angle (Black) Vegan Leather Folio Case

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008F05Q2E/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

I love this case. The leather is way thicker than I thought at this price. Multiple angles and a magnet in the cover that both keeps it shut and wakes our puts your Nexus to sleep. Real quality product.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I ordered this three pack of screen protectors, but that's not what I got! I got a single screen protector, apparently intended for the Nook color but with a sticker on the front that said "FOR NEXUS 7" that didn't include a card or microfiber cloth. the fit on this thing is well south of perfect, but I guess I shouldn't judge the actual product with what I got...anyway, I wouldn't recommend buying from this company.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Asus cover and XO skin screen protector. I was afraid that the cover was going to cause the screen protector to lift but I think as long as I keep the cover on most of the time it should stay put.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

RooCASE. Got a deal on the kindle version(10$)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I ordered this three pack of screen protectors, but that's not what I got! I got a single screen protector, apparently intended for the Nook color but with a sticker on the front that said "FOR NEXUS 7" that didn't include a card or microfiber cloth. the fit on this thing is well south of perfect, but I guess I shouldn't judge the actual product with what I got...anyway, I wouldn't recommend buying from this company.


please go duplicate this post on amazon's site.. i was just about to order this, and would have liked to know that someone had an issue like yours

(GNexToro(HWv9)-TapTalk2)


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

will do!


----------



## Broadwayblues (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't have a case, still looking for one. However, I can really say that I am happy with the XO Skin that I have on the Nexus 7. It's excellent, easy install, super clear and it doesn't have that tacky feel or orange peel effect that I've had from other skin protectors. I did a full write up if you are interested in it.


----------



## eszoteric (Oct 20, 2011)

Is Asus going to put out a full body case that will utilize the magnet sensor that puts the device to sleep and also has a stand? I've heard rumors.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Just ordered:

http://www.amazon.com/Poetic-Portfolio-Automatically-Manufacturer-Warranty/dp/B008NMCPTQ/ref=sr_1_22?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1343077846&sr=1-22&keywords=poetic+case+nexus+7


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

just got this case from the mailroom and stuck it on my baby...

overall I give it a thumbs up. fits like a condom, cutouts for the micro USB port, headphone jack, microphones and speaker are all perfect, and the design is both minimal enough that it doesn't distract from the tablet, and nice enough that I don't hate it when I do get distracted. I think I prefer the naked feel to the feel with the case on, but I also prefer knowing my N7 is protected from wear and tear while it rides in my bag. the only things I don't particularly like are the logo on the back (which is minimal, and will be covered by my hands during regular use, but still) and the fact that the power button and volume rockers are covered with auxiliary buttons rather than exposed by cutouts. still, for the price - and knowing that down the road, I'm going to replace it entirely with something much nicer - it's a solid piece of gear.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I narrowed my cases down to 3. Anyone have any experience with them?

So far I'm liking these:

iBlason Auto Sleep / Wake Google Nexus 7 Inch Tablet PC Slim folio Case
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008MYWZMM?tag=27420-20

Slim Fit Leather Case (Black) with Stand by Supcase
http://www.amazon.com/Google-Nexus-...8&qid=1343697597&sr=1-3&keywords=nexus+7+case

Blurex slim case.


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

My case arrived today. Yay! Well here's my first impression on this here... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JFD9I8?ie=UTF8&ref_=aw_bottom_links&force-full-site=1

It's nice looking, nice feel to it. Fits nicely, not as snug as I wish it did but it'll do for now I guess. It doesn't have an opening for the side pins, don't know if that's a good or bad thing. Well not much else to say I guess so here are a few pics!


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Trying to add more pics.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

How about a screen protector that doesn't show the oil from finger prints?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hippocat (Dec 19, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> iBlason Auto Sleep / Wake Google Nexus 7 Inch Tablet PC Slim folio Case
> http://www.amazon.co...MM?tag=27420-20


Just received this case today in blue and I love it. It is exactly what I want in a case, very light, very thin, very minimal. I was worried about how the Nexus 7 would sit in the case when I ordered it but I worried for nothing. This case has a perfect fit. Definitely made with care specifically for the n7. Cover stays closed, and the Nexus 7 fits snug and secure. The material reminds me of the feel of a baseball mitt. There is a dotted cutout for the speaker in back, there is not one for the microphone on the side (though I don't think this is important at all since you would not be using that with the cover closed anyway). Sleep/wake function with the magnet works perfectly. You can flip the cover all the way around and it will not turn off the screen like I have heard happens with some other cases. One thing to consider, the lip on the cover that keeps it closed around the Nexus 7 sticks out when you flip the cover around (obviously), but it is something to think about when you order this case.

This case comes very highly recommended. If you like the look, and feel of a minimal case this one is for you. I disliked every case I purchased for my Galaxy Nexus, been using this iBlason case all day with the n7 while reading A Storm of Swords with Moon+ Pro, and I forget the case is even there.

Feel free to ask questions, or if you are interested in pictures of the case


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Using a dry appy screen protector I picked up on eBay. Threw some Carbon Fiber Ghost Armor on. After scouring the earth for the best case I settled on a RooCASE from PCMicrostore.com. I liked the RooCASE the best out of all Ive found.


----------

